# Dehydration, utter exhaustion



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

At the moment, most times I eat I start to feel very sick afterwards, like I really need to go to the toilet but can't. Sometimes after a while I do, with barely any cramping and it can even be quite loose but afterwards I feel really ill. I feel completely washed out and exhausted and often worse for having been to the bathroom even though I've obviously needed to. I'm wondering if this is down to dehydration - I'm not especially thirsty, but I've been craving salt very badly recently and I'm wondering whether all the bowel movements I've been having have been contributing to an electrolyte imbalance? Does anyone else get this?I also find it hard to drink a lot at times because the volume of food I sometimes need to eat to have a bowel movement and then my stomach feels really full afterwards making it difficult to drink. I sometimes find after I eat I need to pee really badly but feel very nauseous with it - I used to get this feeling when I was younger, a bit like when I've a tummy bug or a tummy upset. I've been peeing frequently but only small amounts. I'm trying to drink more water but have a cramping sensation extending from my right hand side up to underneath my ribs on the right, which is made worse when I drink. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for the nausea and dehydrated feeling? I'm still taking my Domperidone which helps a bit but not always. I just feel completely exhausted, finding it hard to stay awake!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi em--sorry you're have such a tough time of it.dehydration can make you feel nauseaous. i know it's so hard to eat and drink when you're horribly bloated. over the years i've learned to force food--at least a little, eat as much as i can possibly manage--small meals helps--as well as force water, fluids or else i end up just feeling sicker and more constipated. can't move anything out if nothing is going in.to help combact dehydration you can try drinking sports drinks--the healthier ones with electrolytes not caffiene--or drink pedialyte or v8 juice--low sodium--that has high potassium. or low sodium chicken broth. although if you're craving salt, mayne you'd want the regular v-8--if it's available in the uk, that is--and the regular chicken broth.i also eat foods high in potassium like ripe bananas, potatoes, prunes (or juice) oranges (or juice) tomatoes, spinach, acorn squash, yogurt etc. you can google a list of potassium rich foods.also the following link, ian ramsay (thanks, ian!) has some great tips on dealing with nausea--scroll down to you get to his list. i've found ginger pills (or fresh ginger)or ginger ale can be helpful.. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/95392-nauseagood luck! hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

hello again Em,everything you write I can identify with...the full feeling, feeling washed out and exhausted...I'm starting to seriously wonder if resolor is the culprit. I'm wondering if I dare try stopping it for a day or two -or reducing my d0se. It is after all a relatively new drug with loads of side effects/../


----------

